# met alle winden meewaaien



## sqlines

Hi,

Hoe vertaal je bovengenoemde uitdrukking in engels?

Thanks.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

I believe the correct expression is:

"*Met alle winden meewaaien*": 

"to set one's sail to every wind, to bend with every wind".

Brown


----------



## sqlines

'To set one's sail to every wind' is not in English dictionary.
'To bend with the wind' means _to go with the flow_.
Met alle winden meegaan of meewaaien has the meaning of 
_not having your own opinion and going along with the prevailing viewpont or with whatever someone says to you._

Is there an English expression for this?


----------



## sound shift

You've already mentioned one of them: "To go with the flow."
I have always used the expression "to swim with the tide."


----------



## sqlines

The connotation is more like..
A says: 'I think that John is not bad' . Then you say : 'Yeah, you are right'.

Then next time when A is not present, B says: 'I think that John is bad'.
Then you say : 'Yeah, you are right'.

In short, he does not have a fixed opinion and will agree with whatever someone says.


----------



## killerbees

You could say, "John knows to trim his sails (to "x" winds)," but I can count on one hand how many times I've heard that in my life. I think it suits the conditions pretty well, but I don't know how widespread it is.


----------



## Wiatrak

Er bestaat een uitdrukking, alleen wordt deze niet vaak gebruikt:

"He is a weathercock."

Letterlijk: "Hij is een windhaan." Een draaier dus.


----------



## NewtonCircus

"To go with the flow" is commonly used to describe such behaviour


----------

